# The best books for dog training



## samadams (Aug 31, 2021)

What are the best  and worst dog training books on the market?

I have read some of the reviews for a few of the popular ones, such as Good Owners, Great Dogs and Raising Your Dog with the Monks of New Skete, but I would like to get your thoughts on which books you have found most and least helpful.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have never heard of the first book. The second is woefully out of date and uses methods that I don’t think most modern positive based trainers would approve of. It is also based on disproven ideas of animal behavior. 

My favorite book to recommend to puppy owners is “The Focused Puppy” by Deb Jones. It’s not perfect, but it’s very good.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I also like the book “Training the Best dog ever.” It’s more of a format for early training, it focuses on crate training, and I seem to remember it prioritizes exercise and uses walks for potty trips, so it’s not a perfect guide for every person. i like the way she describes her approach to training and how she got there. What was most helpful to me is the way she outlines her training template in a much more concrete way than most books. It can easily be modified to use an expen instead of a crate, prioritize leaving a dog home alone, etc. I read a lot of puppy books and I absorbed different things from them, it’s how I learn best. I don’t think any one book did it all for me, but this one I remember most because it aligned with my goals and learning style the best. 

Some of the best training information is here on the forum. Karen, when are you going to write a book?! Karen’s thread about her litter of puppies has so much great information. The indoor potty training info on the forum is excellent, better than any book, and even if you don’t indoor train I think it’s helpful information because many people have described how they used expens and crates to train their puppies.

I wish we could bookmark Dave’s educational resources into a sticky.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I also like the book “Training the Best dog ever.” It’s more of a format for early training, it focuses on crate training, and I seem to remember it prioritizes exercise and uses walks for potty trips, so it’s not a perfect guide for every person. i like the way she describes her approach to training and how she got there. What was most helpful to me is the way she outlines her training template in a much more concrete way than most books. It can easily be modified to use an expen instead of a crate, prioritize leaving a dog home alone, etc. I read a lot of puppy books and I absorbed different things from them, it’s how I learn best. I don’t think any one book did it all for me, but this one I remember most because it aligned with my goals and learning style the best.
> 
> Some of the best training information is here on the forum. Karen, when are you going to write a book?! Karen’s thread about her litter of puppies has so much great information. The indoor potty training info on the forum is excellent, better than any book, and even if you don’t indoor train I think it’s helpful information because many people have described how they used expens and crates to train their puppies.
> 
> I wish we could bookmark Dave’s educational resources into a sticky.


That's why I put Panda's litter into one thread, and I'm putting Raising Ducky into another. There are SOOOO many dog training books out there, one more would just get lost in the crowd, and there already ARE great resources out there. I write books on things people DON'T write about! LOL!


----------

